# [email protected]#$ cruisers!



## danh124 (Sep 29, 2008)

Well i have finaly snapped,
I am well and truely sick of the idiots on Brisbane water that habitualy pass by kayakers (or maybee its just me) as close as 2 meters, ITS A BIG OCEAN SO MOVE OVER A BIT.
Its generaly not the fisho's its the rich #$%^ in 50 ft cruisers churning up a massive wake and nearly or actualy capsizing me three times today and numerous other times of the last few years.

So is it just me or does anyone else have these experiances. :twisted:


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Haven't been capsized yet thank god but had a bloke run aground after doing the same thing last year off Cleveland Point. Needless to say I spoke to him about why he missed a clearly marked channel by almost a km and questioning him on why he was travelling so close to a kayak while he was trying to back it off. Well thats my recollection of the conversation because I'm always a polite well spoken little butterfly :lol:

You should definately report what's been going on because it's a matter of time until someone is hurt or even killed :twisted: 
Glad your ok though.


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Try throwing a line on board , see what you catch .


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Not just you mate happens all the time to me too. Crossing the main channel is like playing frogger in a kayak somedays.

Cheers Dave


----------



## yutryn (Sep 6, 2008)

you can buy great burley launches on eBay just launch a bit of 6oz snapper berley at their window it will stop them doing it quick smart


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Maybe we should carry paint bombs for these pricks?? I mean if they are close enough to be able to lob a paint bomb by hand onto thier windscreen, they simply are not following the rules.
Do we also need to have vid cams constantly recording the antics to give to the authorities to do the chasing up and penalising?


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey definitely not just you Dan.

For some of those guys its probably the first watercraft they have ever handled - and its 50-ft long !! :? :? Some have a clue - but some definitely DONT :evil:


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes Dan i also have been out on Brisbane Waters and cursed many a big cruiser (and also jetski's) for lack of common sense on a busy water way. Jeez some of those deep V hulls put up a hell of a wash.
That would be one of the main reason I opt out of yakking/fishing during the weekends and even more so on a long holiday weekend.
Great being retired and having 5 days a week to choose from  

kp


----------



## COATSEY1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Dan 
I feel you pain,gotta a mate who imports paintball guns
I sure we could borrow some ,had a 50ft come within couple of metres ,the guy said he could not believe someone iin a yak was fishing want acloser look for his missus approach speed wa about 15 knots then they wave goodbye and took off at 20 knots.
coatsey


----------



## yutryn (Sep 6, 2008)

the solution
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BURLEY-LAUNCHER- ... 3cae1b6749


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

yutryn said:


> the solution
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BURLEY-LAUNCHER- ... 3cae1b6749


"Burley Launcher" - that's one creative name for a slingshot !!
"I swear officer, it's for fishing" :lol:

Problem is when you hit them, and they do a U-turn......... then what :shock:


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

remember to take your video camera with you, then when you return to land just drop by the water police and give them a copy of the video. Boaties can cop fines and lose their boat licences for getting too close to kayakers, you just need video proof of it showing their boat registration as they pass by you.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

mugfisherman said:


> Try throwing a line on board , see what you catch .


yes, that would be interesting...since anyone in a powered vessel is not allowed to be within 30meters of you, just cast a line 20m out from you and they are the ones in the wrong - make sure you use some line which will eventually break - no point being spooled even if you caught yourself a big one.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I had one use me as a turning mark today, bastard did a u turn around me in a 27 foot bayliner at just that nice speed so he is just not on the plane but throwing out a massive wake. He was so close I had the stake out pole in my hand and was going to spear him but thought better of it and called him tool and a few other choice words instead. :evil:


----------



## danh124 (Sep 29, 2008)

its getting bad in BW recently i am sick of it selfish [email protected]#$.
On the other hand the pipes paid of for me today i got a 1kilo bream which is a PB for me


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Dan it happens down here too. There a some places I just won't fish on a sunday afternoon because the big cruisers just come so close. I think half of them have been anchored up and on the piss all day and really have no idea what they are doing.


----------



## pilchard (Mar 18, 2010)

Lake Mac is no better except its the yachties. Even when fishing in a 5m stink boat i once had to start the engine and try to drag anchor to avoid the collision while fishing a rocky point. Their arguement, when i threw a snapper lead at them and badly dented the hull(it was the closest heavy object to me) was that i shouldnt be anchored there. I must have been 20 meters from shore in 3 meters of water inshore of the the danger boy. 
Or
on a good day having to wait a full 2 hours to cross the lake as there are so many lazers driven by kids tacking in all directions, and we all know sails have right of way, well thats what their safety boats will tell you.....

I thaught our waterways were to share and enjoy. I am obviously wrong.

Make sure you pack your radio and notify the coast guard or water cops of your near collisions and the bad behaviour of the biger boats. They do chase up complaints readily. Well near me anyway.


----------



## Parko29 (Dec 19, 2009)

I had the same thing happen to me so i fired a jig head into the window,That slowed him down and got his attention! Just take pics of the boats with there rego's and forward them on to water ways.


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

Had the same thing happen on Caboolture River on Sunday. Guy in a large tinny went around us and the wakes from the turn met exactly where me and the Whisperer were fishing. No consideration for other uses.

But I have also had it happen to me years ago in my canoe on Somerset dam where a ski boat used me as a turning marker.

I would not retaliate on the water though ... they are a lot bigger than us.

Cheers,

S


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

Lake Macquarie on a weekend after lunch is a nightmare. The reason i do most of my fishing during the week. Offshore is no different as boats will do a 2km detour to come within 20m of me .
Shytes me to tears

Cheers Mal


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Maybe we should invent a boat shield, a small device that gives the boater and electric shock when they get to close.










:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

It's everywhere mate and it's generally the tossers in their 50-60 footers trying to show off to whoever they have on board that day.

I take solace in the fact that it's probably cost them a couple of grand in fuel to show off which I reckon 90% of them can't really afford because they're hocked to the eyeballs.


----------



## danh124 (Sep 29, 2008)

thats all im saying :twisted:


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Maybe a kayak range of sea mines...


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

i reckon bow mount one of these on the PA ;-)


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Never seems to be a problem around here.


----------

